# My 55



## austin.b2 (Jun 21, 2016)

That Mad. Lace plant is huge! Tanks looking great


----------



## Cygnus87 (Mar 7, 2018)

Planted the lace bulbs January 1. No co2 just add liquid fert once a week.


----------



## nxco2co2 (Jun 5, 2018)

*nice*

love the tank man.


----------



## Jesse Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2018)

Great lace growth, welcome to this amazing hobby. I just recently started back up with my 55 gal too.


----------

